# Sports field Strip ?



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I just got a call to go look at a job tommarow to stip an existing sports field it is 40,000 sf we have to stip the grass and 10" of soil. With such a shallow cut what do you think is the best way to attack this job?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds sorta like a football field...Done it twice.

First time was with a guys on a 5' drag box. He was awesome & pretty quick.

Second time a Grader hit it first & a box cleaned it up.

No hidden sprinklers or water pipes?:whistling


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like around 125 tri-axle loads of soil to load out, maybe more because of the grass.

I think I would figure a dozer to push it to an excavator or wheel loader. Do you have to haul it away?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Grader, wheel loader and a roller.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Around here, that soil is gold. Hope you have a place to haul and store it. 

Maybe, if the grass is as griz said a football field, call a turf company and see if they have equipment to cut and load at least the sod.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

tgeb said:


> ...I think I would figure a dozer to push it to an excavator or wheel loader.


Ditto. But if fine grading isn't required I might prefer track loader to truck.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would agree with that as well.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

If it is top soil with sod on top have you considered spraying to kill grass and weeds, Rototill, then Sell premium topsoil to highest bidder? 

I would probably use dozer, grader and excavator, depending on the job site.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

What will the area be used after it is stripped ? Does it need to be grade, will it turned back into another field ??

I have stripped topsoil areas with a 977 and loaded trucks. Only need 1 machine. If you need to fine grade for a field, I would strip with a grader with a 14' blade. Something big with awd. I also suggested a roller because it should be sealed, depending on future use.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

It is a soccer field. After it is striped thay want to put in artificial turf. They asked for rough grade only. I was leening towards an excavator and dozer combo. I hear you about rooling it to seal it.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Hoe loading straight into truck if possible with dozer/roller grading behind.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nac said:


> It is a soccer field. After it is striped thay want to put in artificial turf. They asked for rough grade only. I was leening towards an excavator and dozer combo. I hear you about rooling it to seal it.


Might not be the best thing to seal it. Artificial turf may require that the soil remain "open" to assist with drainage, though I'm sure the new sub-grade will have a drain system, but keeping the soil loose may help with drainage.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

953 or 963! Get a good operator and all you'll need is an hour or two behind them with a dozer to slick it all up. 12-14" easy for a good guy on a track loader, why mob. 2-3 machines when you can do the work and load with one.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We are volunteered our trucks at a local club we are members of to help with re-do of a soccer field. They are installing some type of field turf. One guy volunteered to strip the field. He had 2 dozers, loader, excavator & roller. 

The loam was thicker than they thought so another guy donated fill. Same guy that stripped loam donated all the stone that was needed. He set up his crushers on a job site he had & crushed huge amount of stone. I was hauling stone today. There were 8-10 contractors that volunteered trucks. I will have to post some pics from this job.

As far as your question. Dozer, loader, roller


----------

